# Light drivetrain?



## AlanS (Feb 5, 2003)

I want to start moving from my 9spd Ultegra to 10 spd. compact. I realize that I can go with Durace, but...are there any quality compact cranksets/ BB that are as light or lighter...decent price? Can I use a 10spd crankset with my 9spd derail? or do I have to change the whole system at once?


----------



## Martin Cross (Aug 19, 2006)

*9 to 10*

I have just from a 9 speed Ultegra Crank to a 10 speed dura-ace (standard). All other components are 9 speed. Works great.


----------

